# Decostudio 1.5 Graphics Mode Button Grayed Out



## Nyrisse (Mar 4, 2009)

I am hoping someone can help me. It's Monday morning, and the graphics mode on my Wilcom software is grayed out, so I can't work on any new embroidery.

Corel Draw x4 crashed this morning, so I thought maybe that was the problem. So I closed both and reloaded Wilcom w/no luck.

I rebooted the computer w/no luck.

I did a system recovery back to Friday, thinking if it was a Windows update, that would fix it. No luck.

I am not sure what else to do. I am running on Windows XP. Anyone else have this issue? I had it once before, but I think I fixed it with a recovery, and that isn't working this time.

Thanks!


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Nyrisse,

I had this problem a while ago on a rarely used machine and had forgotten all about it as my main embroidery computer never developed it.

I had a quick look on the Wilcom site and found:-

“CorelDraw.exe has stopped working” when opening CDX4 outside of EmbroideryStudio or the system locks up when switching to Graphics Mode. 

Underlying Cause:

SQL Server 2008 was installed on the system and MS SQL Server 2008 is incompatible with MS Visual Studio 2005, thus causing the error.

Below is the information from Microsoft’s website concerning the error: 

Problem: 

An application that uses the Mfc80.dll module or the Mfc80u.dll module crashes after you install a product that updates the module version.

You install a product that updates the Mfc80.dll module or the Mfc80u.dll module on the computer from version 8.0.50727.870 to version 8.0.50727.3078, Microsoft SQL Server 2008, for example. 

When you run an application that was built with Microsoft Visual Studio 2005, an access violation occurs in the Mfc80.dll module or in the Mfc80u.dll module. And, the application crashes. 

Solution: 

Install the fix from http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/KB961894


You should join the Wilcom site for a full view of their site as I can't link you to these area's unless you're signed in.
I've not run this fix as I mentioned but if it doesn't work then raise a question with the help desk people who I've used in the past and who were very helpful...

Regards...


----------

